

Alan Turing to be given posthumous pardon - anigbrowl
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk-news/2013/jul/19/enigma-codebreaker-alan-turing-posthumous-pardon/

======
kennywinker
How about a blanket pardon for anyone convicted of any anti-homosexuality law,
and a formal apology for the persecution?

------
lsh
this is ridiculous - what are they trying prove? it won't change history and I
seriously doubt it will bring any sort of solace to anyone. Pure politics in
the runup to the legalisation of gay marriage in the uk.

